# Wait to file or do it now



## Houstondad (Jul 6, 2011)

I met with my lawyer. Because my wife is cooperating and not contesting,the divorce is gonna run me $2500. However, the lawyer told me IF I could wait till January 1st and file then: My new insurance will cover $2000 of the $2500 and my case will be stronger (if I needed it) too. But if my wife changes her tune in 6 weeks, then it would cost more. For the last 4 1/2 months she's been enjoying herself in another state so my gut tells me she isn't going to change yet. Her dad and brother feel the same way as I do. Would you wait?


----------



## aug (Aug 21, 2011)

That will make it 6 months? Make your case stronger for custody? Abandonment grounds?

If so, my vote is to wait -- stronger case and $2000!

Also during the holidays she'll be happier and will continure to enjoy herself, I would think.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

2000 is in the big picture are small price to pay to get back your self respect and hope for the future. You've been delaying and putting off resolving this for nearly a year. You keep finding reasons to delay.

Act now while iron is hot and she isnt fighting.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Walt (Jul 17, 2011)

Shaggy said:


> 2000 is in the big picture are small price to pay to get back your self respect and hope for the future. You've been delaying and putting off resolving this for nearly a year. You keep finding reasons to delay.
> 
> Act now while iron is hot and she isnt fighting.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:iagree::iagree::iagree:


----------



## Uptown (Mar 27, 2010)

HoustonDad, I agree with Shaggy and Walt. Given that your W is so emotionally unstable that you sometimes fear she will get so depressed she will commit suicide, it seems very unwise to gamble that her mood will hold steady all through the Thanksgiving and Christmas holidays -- which historically have the highest suicide occurrences of any time of the year. The holidays can easily trigger major depression because they bring out very sentimental feelings in people -- and memories of childhood. The $2,000, then, is such a pittance it does not matter. 

What really matters, then, is whether your custody case will be greatly strengthened by having a 6 month -- rather than a 4.5 month -- period of childhood neglect. That is a legal issue you should explore by asking some hard questions of your lawyer, i.e., "Just how much of a difference, exactly, will it make legally?"


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Obviously I don't know the details of your situation, but I don't see why there would be a problem with waiting. Apparently this is an issue with timing and billing. However, why can you not just file now and move slowly with it? Heck, I filed for divorce in 2009 and have it in "suspension". I merely pay my attorney "as needed". The judge has issued temporary orders and they will stay in effect until my estranged husband files a motion.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

*2000 is in the big picture are small price to pay to get back your self respect and hope for the future. You've been delaying and putting off resolving this for nearly a year. You keep finding reasons to delay.

Act now while iron is hot and she isnt fighting.*

:iagree:

You have to weigh what you know of her, what you guess, how much your own piece of mind is worth, and then add in how the holidays hit people who have recently walked away from their family.... that one is ALWAYS iffy, no matter how well you THOUGHT you knew them.


----------

